# Hello everybody



## Parode (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello everybody i was looking for such forum for having some information as iam looking forward to have a home theater so i wish u could help me for my choice and how could i test a home theater by which video audio etc...
thanks in advance


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Parode and thanks for joining us here at HTS.
You will find people here who are able to help you choose a suitable setup for your home theater.

What systems are available in your area, I believe you are near Cairo.

-Bill


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack. We hope that you will become part of the HTS community and enjoy both contributing to help others and find value in what others have posted.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome Parode! Glad to have you with us. Just let us know when you are ready & we are happy to help out. We will need to know some basic information to get started. Simple things like room size, how much light will be in the room, and most important--the budget you have to get started.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hello and welcome to our club!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

